# poplar wood: leave as raw, natural finish



## LA F. (Jan 2, 2021)

We have new poplar trim throughout our home, and have ended up loving the raw wood look of it. 

Originally was going to paint it, but now we want to leave it in its natural state. without even a sealer, as to not change its raw wood sheen in anyway either. 

Is this OK?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you leave it unfinished it's going to get dirty and then stained by the dirt. You might try a water based polyurethane on it and see if that works for you . It would have the least effect on the appearance than any other finish. Try it on some scrap wood to see if you like it.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

I was watching a show this morning and they built a nice shelf out of popular wood. It's was all nice with light to dark purplish colors and such, and then they painted it! Aaww that sucked.

I put up popular shelves in the kitchen, 20 years ago, and I coated them with a Minwax water based polycrylic.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

I work with poplar wood quite a bit. Around here it's much cheaper than pine and I personally feel it's a stronger and more durable wood than pine. I built an entire timber frame cabin from poplar we cut off of our property. We did leave the beams that support the roof along with the poplar boards that make up the roof unstained and rough-sawn. That structure was put up 16 years ago and the boards still look nice. Any of the poplar that would have the potential for getting touched/bumped by anyone was protected with polyurethane and that has also held up well over the years. 

I built a couple of equipment carts out of poplar earlier this year. The first picture is what they looked like raw and the second picture is after a few coats of Arm-R-Seal. Those few coats darkened it a bit and brought out a bit of the green in the grain on these two pieces.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

LA F. said:


> We have new poplar trim throughout our home, and have ended up loving the raw wood look of it.
> 
> Originally was going to paint it, but now we want to leave it in its natural state. without even a sealer, as to not change its raw wood sheen in anyway either.
> 
> Is this OK?


Poplar is my go to secondary wood and wood for finishing with color. I have never really considered it for finish material due to it's green cast. Although after planing, if left in the shop for a week or so the green quickly turns a tan like color. I have used it for drawer boxes when I can't get my hands on soft maple. I might have to give it a try one day.


----------



## LA F. (Jan 2, 2021)

Bernie_72 said:


> I work with poplar wood quite a bit. Around here it's much cheaper than pine and I personally feel it's a stronger and more durable wood than pine. I built an entire timber frame cabin from poplar we cut off of our property. We did leave the beams that support the roof along with the poplar boards that make up the roof unstained and rough-sawn. That structure was put up 16 years ago and the boards still look nice. Any of the poplar that would have the potential for getting touched/bumped by anyone was protected with polyurethane and that has also held up well over the years.
> 
> I built a couple of equipment carts out of poplar earlier this year. The first picture is what they looked like raw and the second picture is after a few coats of Arm-R-Seal. Those few coats darkened it a bit and brought out a bit of the green in the grain on these two pieces.
> 
> ...


that’s precisely what I’m concerned of, we like it in it’s very raw form. And desperately do not want it to change - at all. 😓


----------



## LA F. (Jan 2, 2021)

B Coll said:


> Poplar is my go to secondary wood and wood for finishing with color. I have never really considered it for finish material due to it's green cast. Although after planing, if left in the shop for a week or so the green quickly turns a tan like color. I have used it for drawer boxes when I can't get my hands on soft maple. I might have to give it a try one day.


There is a slight green on some of the pieces, but otherwise they are pretty tan throughout.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Steve is right. Try water-based polyurethane in flat. It should not color your wood, and flat would not be shiny. Here is a good example:
https://generalfinishes.com/wood-fi...ng-sealer/high-performance-polyurethane-water

The photo shows gloss, but it comes in gloss, semi-gloss, satin, and flat. You want High Performance, Flat.

They also make a product called "Flat Out Flat". It is different, and you do NOT want that.

Whatever you do, try it on a piece of scrap poplar first to see for yourself. You can buy a small pint can to try it out before committing. It is important that you stir it slowly and carefully and very patiently before use. Your goal is to thoroughly mix in the flattening agent that settled on the bottom, without creating bubbles. If you don't, the stuff on top is "gloss."


----------



## LA F. (Jan 2, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Steve is right. Try water-based polyurethane in flat. It should not color your wood, and flat would not be shiny. Here is a good example:
> https://generalfinishes.com/wood-fi...ng-sealer/high-performance-polyurethane-water
> 
> The photo shows gloss, but it comes in gloss, semi-gloss, satin, and flat. You want High Performance, Flat.
> ...


thank you so very much, truly appreciate the detailed instructions too!


----------



## Tncowgirl (10 mo ago)

Bernie_72 said:


> I work with poplar wood quite a bit. Around here it's much cheaper than pine and I personally feel it's a stronger and more durable wood than pine. I built an entire timber frame cabin from poplar we cut off of our property. We did leave the beams that support the roof along with the poplar boards that make up the roof unstained and rough-sawn. That structure was put up 16 years ago and the boards still look nice. Any of the poplar that would have the potential for getting touched/bumped by anyone was protected with polyurethane and that has also held up well over the years.
> 
> I built a couple of equipment carts out of poplar earlier this year. The first picture is what they looked like raw and the second picture is after a few coats of Arm-R-Seal. Those few coats darkened it a bit and brought out a bit of the green in the grain on these two pieces.



View attachment 422126
View attachment 422127

Would you mind posting an updated photo of these. I would love to see how they are turning color. I am looking at having poplar doors built throughout the house. I was told that the colors eventually turn a darker shade. Which would be fine with me.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

this is a poplar hall table - I was very picky in selecting the stock to avoid a streaky outcome.
the finish is semi-gloss polyurethane - but I did use a 'conditioner' to ensure an even finish.
(pix is 'brand new' right out of the shop - it has darkened a bit with time)


----------

